# Tankless Water Heater



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello All,
I've been toying with idea of swapping out my water heater with a new Attwood tankless unit. Guess I'm tired of running out of hot water during a single shower. Anyone have opinions on the tankless units? Thank you!


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is a thread on the Keystone Forums.

http://www.keystonerv.org/forums/showthread.php?t=14687&highlight=tankless+water+heater


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Gr8daggett said:


> Here is a thread on the Keystone Forums.
> 
> http://www.keystonerv.org/forums/showthread.php?t=14687&highlight=tankless+water+heater


Thanks Gr8daggett. I did try searching it but didn't have much luck.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Try this link as it gives you more information and even someone on this forum to kibitz with. On Demand Water Heater Shower on Dude or Dudette!


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Leedek said:


> Try this link as it gives you more information and even someone on this forum to kibitz with. On Demand Water Heater Shower on Dude or Dudette!


Thanks Leddek. That's exactly what I was looking for. As I do understand how to conserve hot water when needed, the 6 gallon tank just doesn't cut it at times. I usually follow my wife and kids when showering so I get cold treatment!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Fritz said:


> I usually follow my wife into the shower so I get cold treatment!


DISCLAIMER: The following is for mature audiences only.... or at least slightly mature!



I too follow my DW into the shower occasionally but not for the cold treatment.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

My link

Here is a link to a thread about my installation of the Atwood tankless water heater along with some Q&A. I really like the Atwood and more importantly, my DW loves it.


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Bob in Virginia said:


> My link
> 
> Here is a link to a thread about my installation of the Atwood tankless water heater along with some Q&A. I really like the Atwood and more importantly, my DW loves it.


Hi Bob,
Is your tankless water heater still working out for you? Thought I would see if you had any updates on it.

Thank you,
Fritz


----------



## Kampy4life (Jun 8, 2014)

Our outback did not have a tankless water heater, but our new camper does and wow what a difference a day makes. Having the wife kids and myself showering in the morning plus wife does breakfast dishes as well. We never run out of hot water. The one that is installed in the new camper is an atwood that is a dual fuel so it works on gas or electric or both. After having one I would not own a camper without one now.


----------

